# Got my DIY pans...no more mess! FX!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yay...went to Lowes & got some cheap pans for my DCN...I liked using fleece & it looked cute...but the odor wouldn't wash out & my boys kept chewing it up.

Now I'm back to using good old Aspen & have nice deep pans to stop any mess...my fiance trimmed them down [they were a little TOO deep] & they don't look too shabby ;D

Thanks to the member who recommended this!!!


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

More info on the pans would be nice please.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Those look great! What did you end up going with?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

This is the link that was provided to me by another member: http://m.lowes.com/pd_19252-1569-ST...currentURL=?Ntt=cement+mixing+tray&facetInfo= but the ones I got from my local Lowes were slightly different, it doesn't have as many ridges in it & was called a multi purpose pan but I still found it in the masonary section. Same dimesions & everything tho. Like I mentioned it was a little too deep but my fiance managed to cut it with a box cutter (ladies have your hubbys do this as its thick plastic!) but they worked great as you can see...I paid 12bucks each...waaayyyy better than 20bucks each plus shipping that Midwest want for a slightly deeper tray!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice. Me and my dad are trying to get sheets of Coroplast to make pans for our DCN. I love the fleece, I don't mind my boys chewing it, but it just gets so covered in poop and bedding and it's hard to shake it off of it to put in the washer. Plus when your allergic to rat urine, all the pee it tends to get on it, isn't very helpful. 

If we can't find Coroplast we might try this (oh and thanks for the link, I searched the Lowes website for Cement mixing tray which is what they are called at Home depot and couldn't find them. the ones at Home depot though have a lip on them)


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Do you use your cage as two separate cages? Or did you cut an opening in the top pan to allow passage to that level?


----------



## Skaila (Dec 17, 2012)

Please Please Please switch to a paper bedding. Aspen and wood chips have oils that can promote respiratory problems. Otherwise, cool beans!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

My cage is 2 separate ones, but I'm pretty sure you can easily cut an opening. Also, thanks for the concern but Aspen is safe for ratties  its Cedar & Pine that are harmful.


----------



## missinasworld (Feb 1, 2013)

Do your rats ever get between the pan and the orginal pan in this set up? I am really considering getting these for my FN cage but it looks like there is a rather nice size gap in the photo of the pans and the cage walls in the front, or is it not really a gap?

It looks great btw 

Missina


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Very neat =] My boys are stinker butts and I think they would try and get between the pan and the cage, have you had that problem? I don't have a DCN so its a whatever but just a thought.

I think I'm gonna get Aspen, I love the smell of wood and I am currently using newspaper for the bottom of the cages which the girls tear up and drank up to the second floor to one of their hammocks so that's pointless and fleece liners on the second floor which the girls chew up just to make me mad >.> the boys don't touch either haha


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

There is a slight gap...but my boys stay where the bedding is I don't think they like chillin on bare plastic. I kept the original CN pans & just put the new pans on top so there isn't bare bars. & yeh I like Aspen it always smells good & isn't very dusty considering it is a type of wood chip. I'm reassured that its safe due to the fact its widely used & recommended for reptiles & they are very prone to respitory issues. If its safe for them its very safe for ratties! I was using it originally, but obviously the CN pans don't allow for this. I'm going to use it for my mice too...right now they are on some old Carefresh Confetti I had leftover...but am going to switch them today.


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

That's the problem I have. A couple of my boys like to get behind there and sleep. I can't imagine it's more comfortable than their bedding, but who am I to question the logic of a rat?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Eden, quick question since I've used aspen for almost 2 years, What type do you use? Sani chips or Shredded Aspen. I've found shredded Aspen that has 4 cubic feet so I need to know how many cage cleanings that will cover if you were to do 2 full size pans and clean once a week. I'm wanting to change brands since I've noticed that the one I've been using has been getting dustier every time I use it.

Ratcals, Never argue with rat logic. you'll never win  my guys still think that trying to cram all together in one small kleenex box or in a hammock not even designed for one rat (I have 4 boys) is comfy.


----------



## Scintie (Feb 12, 2013)

Is that the critter nation cage? I've been thinking of getting it, was curious rather your rats ever tried to squeeze out of it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Scintie said:


> Is that the critter nation cage? I've been thinking of getting it, was curious rather your rats ever tried to squeeze out of it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Welcome. the Critter Nation has 1/2 inch bar spacing, rats can not get out of it (my friend kept 3 week old rats in it and they couldn't get out). I think your thinking of the Ferret Nation which has 1 inch bar spacing which young rats can squeeze out of.


----------



## Scintie (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh well I saw the critter nation on amazon, the bars seemed farther apart, but that's nice to know. My rats definitely need a upgrade!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Skaila said:


> Please Please Please switch to a paper bedding. Aspen and wood chips have oils that can promote respiratory problems. Otherwise, cool beans!


Pine and cedar are soft woods which contain phenols, a compound harmful to rats' respiratory systems. Aspen is a hard wood and contains no phenols - it's safe to use. Biggest challenge is to find a brand that's not too dusty.


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Are the sides of those really steep? I have the one from the Home Depot and the top dimensions are 36" x 24", but the bottom dimensions about three inches smaller on both length and width. That takes away a lot of cage space.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am using the Kaytee brand of Aspen & its the biggest bale. Its smallish size chips, its the only brand of Aspen I have ever used due to the fact you can get a large bale. I don't find it very dusty at all & after being on fleece for quite a long while & going back to the Aspen...my boys haven't sneezed once, so it can't be very dusty. & using the pans hasn't really cut much of the cage space, my boys have plenty of room


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

The sides of the pan are fine for me...I'm really happy with how this turned out! & I'm thankful for my lovely fiance who modified it for me!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I think someone else mentioned not to go with the ones at Home Depot as they are curved or something so it may take away a lot of cage space. Go to Lowes


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I may give them a try. I think it's funny there are nine reviews for them on the site and not a single one is for its intended purpose. One person even wrote a review stating they used it as a sled.

And yes, the ones from Home Depot are VERY curved on the sides and I did lose a lot of cage space. They didn't have them in the store and I had to order them online. So I didn't get to see them first, but they were recommended by a breeder.


----------

